# Storage Bins for Food Storage?



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been wondering about this. In order to get food grade storage buckets I'd have to order them over the inet and have them delivered. I have issues with getting things delivered since I'm seldom home and I don't want them sitting on the front deck for a month or more.

What I was wondering is if I could use those large rubbermaid storage totes/bins for storing bags of sugar, rice, beans, etc. I could seal them with silicone caulking around the lid to help keep them "air tight" and as rodent proof as plastic can be, but would they be "safe" for the food? (i.e. no toxic substances leeching into the foodstuffs.)

Anyone else use totes for food storage?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

those tin popcorn containers?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I get them from my local grocery store; formerly held may, potato salad, etc. Granted, I give them a more thorough cleaning than the store does, but they are free, food grade, 4.5 gallon buckets with lids. They are the square type, which saves a bunch of room in the pantry.
Matt


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I use rubbermaid containers all of the time. In fact, most of my preps are in them. That said, everything I store in them is either in the original packaging or has been vacuum-sealed. I did get a few food grade buckets at tractor supply or maybe it was rural king... anyway, I do have bulk rice and corn sealed in mylar in those. I don't bother to seal the rubbermaid totes because they are stored off of the floor in hyloft ceiling storage units in my garage.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Do you not have an Ace Hardware near by?
I get new buckets from them. They give me a discount if I buy over 20.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a bunch of round ones 3 and 5 gallon buckets I get at the Bakery at the local grocery stores. They have had cake frosting in them, so they smell good! 
Avoid the ones that have had pickles in them because you can NEVER get the smell out. 

I have a lot of things stored in the Rubbermaid ones as well, but I, too, use my Foodsaver and vaccum pack them first. They lay relatively flat and maybe because they are vaccum packed critters can't smell them, because a squirrel can easily chew thru a Rubbermaid container, and a plastic bucket for that matter. I have seen it!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, these would be stored in the house, since we really don't have anywhere I'd want to store stuff outside. The two sheds are used by my DH for his motorcycles & his tools.

I am not home enough to try and get buckets from the grocery store, that and the fact that it's 20+ miles away I try not to go into town much when I AM home, lol. When you make your living driving thousands of miles a week, the LAST thing you want to do when you get home is drive some more! 

I'd rather just buy something now that I can store stuff in now. Besides, I'm sure there is someone in my area already getting the buckets and it's possible that they need them worse than I do. 

We do have a small mouse problem, but (as far as I'm aware) not too bad. I'd love to have a cat to help keep them down more but ... again since we aren't home much ...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Several companies make pet food bins with good tight seals. The bins are plastic but would work. You could also store beans and rice in sealed (but not pressure sealed) canning jars. As long as the lids stay dry the contents will be protected.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I a vacuume sealer that seals canning jars. This would help your rodent problem quite a bit.

Before you store your grain items be sure to freeze them in the freezer for three days. It is supposed to kill all the bug eggs ( gross I know).

How about heat? If it gets pretty hot in your storage area it is going to be hard on your food.

Great question!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

personally, i would not directly put food inside totes unless i knew for sure the plastic was food-grade, and i wouldn't use any sealer that i didn't know for sure was food grade either.

i wasn't able to coordinate a pickup time for getting food grade buckets from my local grocery store, so i started out buying 5-gallon buckets from tractor supply, which i don't know if they were food grade or not. therefore, i bought some mylar bags (food grade of course) to put inside the bucket, so the food isn't touching the bucket, and hence it isn't critical whether the bucket itself is food grade or not. (tho i wouldn't re-use a bucket that had chemicals in it, even with a mylar lining.)

(later, i started purchasing lard cans from lehmans, which are essentially metal 5 gallon buckets. they can't be chewed thru by rodents. i still use mylar bags within those.)

i store beans, grains, and rice in my buckets. i don't actually seal the mylar bags, since my stores will all be eaten within 1-2 years, and stored inside, so i don't think it's worth the hassle for me. when/if i get to the point of storing for 3+ years, then i may begin to seal my mylar bags.

--sgl


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Some of the rubbermade totes have holes up under the handles for ventilation of the interior..

I do have rubbermade totes with some dry goods (beans, rice, 5 lbs. bag of sugar, 5 lbs. bag of flour, powdered milk, etc.). Those items are placed inside indivual ziploc bags, then using the larger 2 gallons or the 2 and 1/2 gallons sized ziploc bags. Those multiple layer bags are stacked inside the heavy walled opaque plastic rubbermade totes. I put those heavy ones on the bottom of the stacks. It is a good way to hide some of your food stash under boxes full of "Holiday" or "Xmas Stuff". They are placed inside the house so no rodent problems, with my cat on duty.

Here on the coast I do not have to worry about high temps over 70 degrees, for long term storage.

If you are looking for a rodent proof rugged stackable crush proof container - look at the military surplus metal 20mm or 40mm ammunition cans. They are crush proof, have water/ air tight seals, large handles on each end, and can be stacked 4 or more high. Of course I use food grade ziploc bags for anything stored inside of those/ even ammunition.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Home depot has 5 gallon pails for $2.34.  I am buying those and getting some of those threaded lids for them. I am putting all the dry goods in these buckets in one gallon ziplock bags.

Cheap, efficient, and more conveniently sized for resupplying everyday use in the house.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I use the plastic totes, but keep food in either original packaging, zip locks, mylar, or vacuum sealed. I put a weeks worth of food in a tote, then seal the tote with tape. Packing that way means I won't have to go thru a lot of totes and buckets to put together meals. Once a week I break out a tote, empty it, then refill it from the preps.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had buckets delivered. They came in boxes. They left them on my porch. But I can buy them cheaper at Lowes.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

FyredUp said:


> Home depot has 5 gallon pails for $2.34. I am buying those and getting some of those threaded lids for them. I am putting all the dry goods in these buckets in one gallon ziplock bags.
> 
> Cheap, efficient, and more conveniently sized for resupplying everyday use in the house.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think these are food grade. I remember reading something about it a few weeks ago in a book. 

We definitely won't be using any rubbermaid totes after squirrels got into the closed totes in our garage and left a huge storage of acorns and black walnuts in a bunch of our totes. They crack horribly as well.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

plath said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think these are food grade. I remember reading something about it a few weeks ago in a book.
> 
> We definitely won't be using any rubbermaid totes after squirrels got into the closed totes in our garage and left a huge storage of acorns and black walnuts in a bunch of our totes. They crack horribly as well.


Of course they aren't food grade. But they are $2.34 a piece and since I am putting all the food inside of them in ziplock bags it really doesn't matter. I may line the bucket with a larger food grade bag first, but the more I think about I probably won't.

My thought process for using the one gallon bags versus using a 5 gallon bag or just filling the bare bucket is ease of handling. Let's say I have used all the flour in the house and I need more. With my system I go get a one gallon bag out of the bucket, bring it in, refill my household use container with no muss and no fuss. When i get bulk flour I fill the bags and put them in the bucket. The mess occurs one time in one place. Not everytime I want more flour.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Eh. We paid $3.99 for 5 gallon food grade buckets. Not enough of a savings to go with the non food grade for us. Definitely more convenient to purchase though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw my feed store had gama lids the other day so check around people are finding other uses for them


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I had squirrels chew through a tote (and a heavy rubbermaid trash can)


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We just happened to go to a local mom & pop drive in and they had their 5 gal buckets out front for sale $1.50. That would an idea for other places to check.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

As long as your container has a Number 2 inside the little triangle symbol with arrows around it. It is food grade. Now having said that.. I would just make sure I knew what was in it before you got it if it is used.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Just Cliff said:


> As long as your container has a Number 2 inside the little triangle symbol with arrows around it.


my understanding is that is not correct. the #2 is the base type of plastic identified for recycling purposes, and is not intended to mean it is food-grade. various additives and dyes are added to that which may make it non-food-grade, but it will still be labeled #2. you really need to call the mfg of that specific bucket to ask if it is food-grade or not in order to be sure. 

--sgl


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Most bakeries today use plastic buckets of pie filling, sweet roll filling etc. They are food grade and made for food storage. I've used them for years to keep sugar and flour. You can get 30 lbs of sugar and flour in a 5 gallon. And the lids really close tight. A bit difficult to get off, but with patience. ....

I've also used them for container gardening - tomatoes, especially. Just cut a small hole in the bottom for drainage and you're good to go.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

plath said:


> Eh. We paid $3.99 for 5 gallon food grade buckets. Not enough of a savings to go with the non food grade for us. Definitely more convenient to purchase though.


And to be clear, I am not suggesting anyone do what I do. Just merely stating my intentions. I guess my feeling is as long as it is a "new and clean" bucket, and I am bagging the contents anyways, the label "food grade" isn't all that significant.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess I'll be using storage bins then. I already have a few empty ones here at the house and I can go get more today and pack them now using ziploc's (no problem since we have tons of them). 

Then I'll have food storage available now instead of a hit and miss chance of getting food grade buckets at the grocery (over 20 miles away). 

I hadn't planned on dumping "unpackaged" food into them anyway. If by simply using a double layer of ziploc bags will work, then I'm going to go for it.

Thanks folks! I really do appreciate the fine folks on these forums.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got buckets from Lowe's, and some Rubbermaid type totes too, for longer term storage. I reseal the food in vacuum sealed bags, ziplocks, mylar bags, or canning jars before storing them, but I like the totes because they store more neatly than round buckets. Like FyredUp said, I don't care if they are food grade because my food doesn't come in contact with them.

I also keep out a few boxes of D-Con in my storage area. We haven't had any mice problems, but I don't want to find a chewed up food supply one day.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I got buckets at our bakery for 50 cents each great find but I also use totes for flour and stuff I read somewhere if you put dry bay leaves it helps to repel pests I also put the flour sugar etc in baggies or vacuum sealed bags


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

sgl42 said:


> my understanding is that is not correct. the #2 is the base type of plastic identified for recycling purposes, and is not intended to mean it is food-grade. various additives and dyes are added to that which may make it non-food-grade, but it will still be labeled #2. you really need to call the mfg of that specific bucket to ask if it is food-grade or not in order to be sure.
> 
> --sgl


The code is there for a reason. It is also used as a standard manufacturing code. 
2 is for High Density Polyethylene. By the nature of it's manufacture it is food grade. 
Not all companies can or will confirm with a manufacturer of a product (plastic container) of it's specific molecular structure, therefore they have codes to go by. A container may change hands many times through middlemen/ wholesalers before it gets to the end user. The code enables the end user the information that the specific container is what they want (HDPE)

You will be hard pressed to find a 1,2,3,5,6,7 gallon plastic bucket that is not HDPE #2. 
The reason is simple economics.
Example:
As a pastic bucket manufacturer I have 5 different customers. 3 of those customers want buckets for a food grade application, the other two for non food application. I buy my plastic by the ton. If I buy 10 tons of HDPE plastic, I get a price break as opposed to 7 tons of HDPE and 3 tons of vinyl. I have less labor costs in set up and change over of equipment, less down time for the change over and I can sell my over run to other potential customers, food grade or non food grade. This makes the buckets cheaper for all 5 customers.

Food grade being the higher quality of plastic is more desirable since I can't make that plastic any better but a non food grade customer can still use it. Added pigment is only for asthetic purposes. Most 5 gallon buckets are white for the same reasons. I can sell a white bucket to anyone cheaper because it is not a special color. My run can be longer saving me money in time and labor. 
Colored buckets, take Lowes Home Improvement 5 gallon buckets for example, are done in the silver/gray for advertising purposes. Silver/gray and blue are the company color scheme. It doesn't change the molecular structure of the bucket, just the color. If the manufacturer would have an over run and Lowes would not buy them they have to be able to sell them at the highest quality that they can.....a food grade bucket. That way they can hit any customer from food grade on down to non food grade. 
I hope this has cleared up any confusion.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You're dancing with the devil, if you use totes. Not worth the gamble, imho. They're not insect proof, they're definitely Not rodent proof. No matter how well you think you've sealed them, there's always a chance of a seal break, and mealy moths will follow the carb smells... Ever done much caulking? Notice how there's an occasional peely spot where it pulls apart, leaving a gap?

I do use them, for organizing stuff. No plastic or paper stored products... either going to be in glass or steel.

tactical thoughts............... if you're on the road each week, odds are good you'll be away from home if the shtf. Hopefully your big rig (if your a trucker) has room for a good supply of everything in the sleepover cabin. If you're lucky enough to be home if it happens, it'd be best to have everything you need in place... if it means going into town (nearest town to me is 15 miles), so be it. Would you rather be inconvenienced and a little more tired right now, but have all your preps in order, ready and waiting? or, be rested now, and inconvenienced later, when you have all the time in the world, but no food stored in proper containers? 

Most hardware stores will deliver, if you ask. Most have buckets and lids available. Maybe schedule a delivery of a large quantity of them (at a discount) on a day you plan on being home. That way you don't have to drive into town on your down time.

Or, better yet, if a local grocery store or bakery 'has' the frosting buckets available, ask if they'd hold them for so long for you to pick them up on specific days. I've got hundreds of the 4 gallon frosting buckets... Only a dozen or two have food in them.... the rest are used on the farm for numerous and sundry uses.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

texican said:


> You're dancing with the devil, if you use totes. Not worth the gamble, imho. They're not insect proof, they're definitely Not rodent proof. No matter how well you think you've sealed them, there's always a chance of a seal break, and mealy moths will follow the carb smells... Ever done much caulking? Notice how there's an occasional peely spot where it pulls apart, leaving a gap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until I find a cheaper or better source the Home Depot buckets are my first choice.


----------



## rfd (Jan 10, 2006)

What are your thoughts on the metal 55 gallon barrels? I can get them for 20 bucks with a metal lid and I am thinking of putting my mylar bags in there for long term storage.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

rfd said:


> What are your thoughts on the metal 55 gallon barrels? I can get them for 20 bucks with a metal lid and I am thinking of putting my mylar bags in there for long term storage.


RFD:

A bit more info please. 
What type steel barrel? Bolt lock ring or lever lock ring?
What was in them?
Is it a lined barrel? Some have a coating on the inside
How will it be stored? What conditions?

A lot will depend on your answers.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

rfd said:


> What are your thoughts on the metal 55 gallon barrels? I can get them for 20 bucks with a metal lid and I am thinking of putting my mylar bags in there for long term storage.


I guess in my mind it would matter what was in the barrels originally. If it was a food product no big deal. If it was a petroleum product, or some kind of cleaner, or hazardous chemical, then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## rfd (Jan 10, 2006)

They were used for food and are sold as food grade and clean. Everything I am storing will be in vac sealed in mylar. The barrels have the lever lock and will be stored in a 2nd home with the ac set between 75-80 durring the summer.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

rfd said:


> They were used for food and are sold as food grade and clean. Everything I am storing will be in vac sealed in mylar. The barrels have the lever lock and will be stored in a 2nd home with the ac set between 75-80 durring the summer.


You need to jump on those like a fat kid on a Happy Meal! 
Even if you would store them in other ways like out side or underground. They could be rust proofed fairly easily.
Good find.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

I use totes to store many food items - which are all in sealed packages (cans and jars). I also rotate the items regulary. The totes are stored inside - no problems with squirrel's!! 

I am considering trying out some of the Home Depot buckets with lids and off course they have a carrying handle. As long as they do not get too heavy - they may work really well to quickly move if needed. Labels could be placed on the outside such as "Soup & Napkins", "Canned Veg & Plastic Utensils".

I do not plan to bug out - but you never know.

Thanks - Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------

